# Boring and facing head "Tool Gloat"



## OldMachinist (Jan 24, 2013)

Got this boring and facing head this week. It's marked as Erickson and made by Mizoguchi in Japan. Has a R8 shank and works great. It's missing 2 of the bushings and 1 stop but I can make them easy enough. Seems to be a copy of the Wohlhapter UPA 3 except instead of hard to find 18mm tooling it takes 3/4". Graduated to .0001" on a diameter. Made a best offer on Ebay at about half the asking price and they accepted.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent, Don. I could use one of those from time to time, but never seem to find a bargain. Not yet anyway. You did good!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like it's of fine quality as well.  I've got a UPA 3 with R8 shank that I have come to love dearly, btw, it uses 3/4" tooling as well.  In case you need a "handbook" for it, I've got a ratty looking .pdf copy of the one for the Wohlhaupter (plan to scan it and clean it up, haven't yet but it's still usable).  Here's the link to it - http://www.arcaneiron.com/machines/Wohlhauptermanual.pdf  It's about 17M to download but I've hosted it on my server and can guarantee it's "clean".

Enjoy!

-Ron


----------



## DMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, yes, you really really suck 

That is a nice gizmo, and it looks in great shape.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 25, 2013)

Ron,
Thanks, I have that same downloaded manual. The Wohlhapter heads I used to use when working were all metric. I just figured they were all that way.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 26, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> Ron,
> Thanks, I have that same downloaded manual. The Wohlhapter heads I used to use when working were all metric. I just figured they were all that way.



Yep, just an FYI kind of thing.  I will post a cleaned up version of the manual once I get the time to do so - it's on my list...  :biggrin:

You're going to love that boring head.

-Ron


----------

